# How often to refeed?



## NeedMuscleMass (Nov 28, 2003)

I've been doing some reading and searching of refeeding but couldn't find how often to do it.

I am taking in 11 cal per lb?

How often should I refeed? Should it be one meal or a whole day? How many cal should i take it for that meal/day?

Thanks guys

-Jesse


----------



## donescobar2000 (Nov 28, 2003)

What is your Bodyfat %.  It varies on that.


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Nov 28, 2003)

Honestly I dont know 

I'm 5'11 165 lbs and 17 male if that helps.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Nov 28, 2003)

Try to get that measured.  Ideally if you are under10% its every 4th day.


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Nov 28, 2003)

I dont think Im under 10... im guessing around 12-13..

the higher the body fat the more often a refeed?

And should it just be a meal or a day?

Thanks


----------



## donescobar2000 (Nov 28, 2003)

A day.  If I where you I would do it maybe every 7th day.   Or when you start feeling that you feel lathargic or unfunctional.


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Nov 28, 2003)

Ok and what should my calorie intake be about?

I'm working on getting a scale now so I should have my bf in a few days..


----------



## donescobar2000 (Nov 28, 2003)

Read this.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21113


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks for all the help man.. I appreciate it..

I guess I'll take in around 16/lb and try to get some extra carbs and some more EFA's in there,


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2003)

I like short, more intense refeeds.....about 8-9 months to be exact.


----------

